# Road bike tyres, swapping front to rear.



## EltonFrog (2 Oct 2012)

I was wondering whether after riding 1500 miles on my Contis, if there was any benefit or value in swapping the tyres round on the bike? The back tyre seems to have worn quicker than the front, which makes sense.

Does anyone swap their tyres round to even the wear, or is that a load of Beau Larques?


----------



## black'n'yellow (2 Oct 2012)

Rear tyre is on the driven wheel, so will wear faster. Just leave them where they are - when the rear needs replacing, swap the front tyre to the rear and fit the new tyre on the front.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Rear tyre is on the driven wheel, so will wear faster. Just them them where they are - when the rear needs replacing, swap the front tyre to the rear and fit the new tyre on the front.


 This ^^^^
A used rear will be squared-off and will handle badly. Furthermore you always want your best tyre on the front from a safety standpoint, rears will always be more damaged than fronts.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Oct 2012)

TBH I usually find I need to replace tyres dues to damage, (cuts etc), long before they get worn to that extent


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Oct 2012)

http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-rotation.html


----------



## MrJamie (3 Oct 2012)

My current M+ tyres are lasting so long im getting bored and want to try something slightly different, so will probably bin them both (or at least remove them) at first excuse


----------



## derrick (3 Oct 2012)

When they get a bit low i will change them,
Still loving the *Schwalbe* Ultremos


----------



## Davidc (3 Oct 2012)

Although the rears wear out faster I find that the little cuts and other damage is much the same.

As soon as either tyre looks in need of a change I change both.

I keep a used spare of each size so the best of the old ones plus existing spare gets kept.

The spare is then on my that size test rim, with the last inner tube to have been repaired, inflated. Keeps things in good condition.

The last 700c tyres I bought are Marathons (no +), and they're wearing so slowly I'm wondering how long tyres last before perishing and needing replacements.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2012)

If the rear is worn, I usually change both, and keep the old front spare for any emergency (i.e. if tyre gets a huge cut). That would just tide me over before the new 'order' arrived.


----------



## Nearly there (3 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Rear tyre is on the driven wheel, so will wear faster. Just leave them where they are - when the rear needs replacing, swap the front tyre to the rear and fit the new tyre on the front.


why didnt I think of this instead of swapping em around like I did


----------



## billy1561 (3 Oct 2012)

Makes no sense putting a worn rear Tyre on the front as the front Tyre is the one you would want in tip top condition when squeezing the brake lever.


----------



## Banjo (3 Oct 2012)

Easier to control a bike with a blow out on the back than the front so you defo want your best tyre on the front.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Oct 2012)

It must just be me then as I have done the front to rear swap on my hybrid and my road bike as the rears were getting a distinct wear line (it's my awsome power ) and never noticed a difference in handling or any other of the prophesied calamities.


----------



## billy1561 (3 Oct 2012)

Maybe your on a lucky streak, I'm having the opposite with my tyres. Got through 3 new ones this year and all for rips tears and eggs in the sidewall.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Oct 2012)

jazloc said:


> http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-rotation.html



Thanks for posting this article, I had no idea but it makes absolute sense to me now.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Oct 2012)

All thing being equal you want the "good" tyre on the front so I'd not swap a half worn back tyre onto the front to even out the wear, but there is in theory some merit in putting new tyre on front and old front tyre on the back. 

Personally I can't be arsed

The back tyre will wear out more frequently, and at least if my esperience is anything to go by will have more punctures, so my new back tyre is a slightly tougher / heavier one in any case. But my slightly lighter and "quicker" front tyre seems to remain punctureless-ish so is fine, and will in due course be replaced like for like I expect


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2012)

I've been doing this for years, when I need a replacement, normally once a year, the new tyre goes on the front and the old front tyre goes on the back, the back is binned. How much difference it makes I've no idea, but in the winter when its slippery anything that might make the front stick better is welcome.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (4 Oct 2012)

I've been running the same set for 3 years so I'm probably about due for a change of everything.


----------



## speedygoo (4 Oct 2012)

switch them both plus i like to try new tyres usually before i beat an old set


----------



## billy1561 (4 Oct 2012)

speedygoo said:


> switch them both plus i like to try new tyres usually before i beat an old set


Not a bad idea actually keeping an old set. May come in handy for a day or 2 if an unexpexted 'event' should occur.


----------



## User33236 (14 Nov 2014)

This question popped into my mind tonight as I am planning to put my new Kinesis Crosslight wheels on my CX tomorrow and will be swapping over the tyres from the current set. I had noticed earlier this week that the rear was looking slightly more worn than the front. A quick search of Google threw up this old thread and, after reading it, will be putting the tyres on the same way they are now. CC helpful as always


----------



## andrew_s (15 Nov 2014)

Davidc said:


> I'm wondering how long tyres last before perishing and needing replacements.


someone in our club got either 42,000 or 44,000 miles out of a pair of (original) Conti Top Touring 26x1.75 before he retired them due to them starting to perish and crack up.
That would have been over about 10 or 12 years

Edit:
Just voted "can't be bothered"
In theory, when the back tyre is worn out I move the front to the back and put the new tyre on the front, but usually it doesn't happen.


----------



## zacklaws (16 Nov 2014)

I always fit new tyre on the front and move the old front to the rear. Based on the mileage of Conti GP4000 S, I get 3000+ out of a rear tyre from new, If I move the front one (which also was fitted at the same time as the rear) to the rear when its worn out, I then can get 5000+ out of one, which means that I can squeeze an additional 2000+ miles out of a front tyre, unless of course I manage to badly damage it beyond repair.


----------

